# Incorrect Folder Content Count



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

ViP622 L6.35

Has anyone else noticed their program count is incorrectly reported if the folder(s) are collapsed? And even this incorrect count is not consistent. Sometimes it is correct with the same programs from day to day. For instance, the same two soap operas one day will be counted correctly (my wife's folder) and the next day it could be zero (0) or one (1), depending......

I have folders setup for my wife, myself, both and saved. A folder may show one (1) show when the folder is collapsed. But, when I open it it may actually have two (2) or three (3) shows ready for viewing or in the process of recording. The only one that is correct is the Saved folder and it shows 17 when collapsed and there are 17 saved programs for viewing when opened. I have noticed when a show is recording it is shown in the main list and inside the folder it has been directed to occupy once recording is finished. Don't know if that is related or not. These programs are a mixture of lengths ranging from 27 minutes to 3.5 hours.

I'm fairly certain my 622 is not the ONLY box having this issue and assUme it is a software issue. Have had this issue for a while (three or four months at least) and kept any eye or four out for a mention of this, but I haven't seen anything as of yet. I searched the forums and came up empty. Not a big issue, just curious.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1st - reboot it.
2nd - those 'folder' is virtual things; created during load & scan a catalog file. Exist in a RAM only.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> 1st - reboot it.
> 2nd - those 'folder' is virtual things; created during load & scan a catalog file. Exist in a RAM only.


Thanks, but it has been rebooted several times. (Hard and soft). Doesn't seem to have any effect on the issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You didn't mention it ... To my point - the counter is one now, but should be two: xx folders and yy events.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> You didn't mention it ... To my point - the counter is one now, but should be two: xx folders and yy events.


"Collapsed" view
Hawaii Five-O____________0:41----------Recording to Both folder
WWE Monday Night Raw___1:42-----------Recording to David folder
David_____________________1
Elise______________________0
Both______________________1
Saved_____________________17

____________________________6 events

"Both" folder expanded
Hawaii Five-O_____________0:41-------------Recording
Two and a Half Men________0:32
House___________________1:03

_____________________________3 Events

Not sure how to respond to xx and yy. May need a little more detail for proper thought process to kick in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps I came from the file perception - linear structure, you can see all of them and get real count of all events;
when you (I mean from SW developer perspective) start making virtual folders, then the numbers going into muddy vision: should I count folders ? should I count only visible events but do not count those in collapsed folder ? etc


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for your time.
OK. The main list defines any listing (virtual folders, recorded/ings, etc.) as events and gives the total at the bottom. But what does the 1 , 0, 1, 17 beside each virtual folder represent? I had assumed it was the total "events" located within that folder.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Me too, but without source code my guess would same as your. 
I've seen at Sourceforge structure of the CAT file what is using by 501, 522 or 622, but that's data structure, not a code what is processing it ...


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

The total shown for each folder never includes shows currently being recorded. At least it never has on my 722k. But when the folder is opened, events being recorded are also shown.

Could that account for the discrepancies you are seeing?


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

bnborg said:


> The total shown for each folder never includes shows currently being recorded. At least it never has on my 722k. But when the folder is opened, events being recorded are also shown.
> 
> Could that account for the discrepancies you are seeing?


Sorry for the delayed answer. A lot going on.....

No, the count is off whether there is anything recording or not. Sometimes it is right, other times not. I think I will delete these folders and create new folders and see if that action may trigger a part of the code to "re-read" the counts.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't forget - you are not "creating" folders and the DVR will not create folders, 
that is you providing literal strings what will be used for grouping recordings with matching names under the user's names.


----------

